# H2O color or b/w



## kayak

I am looking to get a new gps,looking to getting the H2O. I am wondering if it is worth the extra money to get the color unit or the b/w unit and put the $100 differance into maps? Just looking for opinions on the Pros and Cons of each. Also am wondering if lake mapping is worth spending the money on or is it just another cool toy? I mainly fish small inland lakes. Any info would be helpful . Thank you


----------



## 1wildchild

Check the differnce in battery life. I know with Garmin handhelds, the color models have a longer battery life. I like the color detail myself.


----------



## DanP

I have the color - never looked at the b/w - after having it I do not think I would look for b/w. Lake maps pro is also a nice package.


----------



## fish24/7

I just got the H2O C and love it, had an old GPS 315 in b/w the mapping GPS units are the way to go. Take a look at each unit to see what your preference is, you may not need the color for your intrests or maybe you will like it better. I also have the Lakemaster Pro card and I am glad I got that too. Go to the various map card websites and you can see if the lakes you fish are on the cards and go with the one that has the ones you are looking for.


----------



## The Whale

I've got the H2O in B/W. Got a deal on it and am very happy with it. Color is very cool though, would like to have it, necessary for what I do ? Probably not but, heh, it's COLOR ! :lol: Now if I can only get a deal on a card with my beloved Saginaw Bay on it I'lll be a happy guy.


----------



## kayak

Thanks for the info. I really wasn't planning on buying a new GPS, but my etrex that has served me well over the years hasn't been working properly lately , So I am been looking at the H2O's. It seems that the color would be the best but am still having a hard time spending the extra $100.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Love mine. Put a Navionics chip in it and got all inland and Great lakes right in my hand.

Paid $219


----------



## Due51

In the long run, $100 isn't much difference. I know it's cheaper now and it will save you $100, but in a year, when you're looking at your color display, are you going to miss that $100?

Funny, I'm not so cheap when I'm spending other people's money.:lol:

BTW, I have the iFinder in b&w and wish I spent the extra money a year ago.


----------



## chutta

I vote for the color, particularly if using in the woods. In bw differences between a trail, creek, elevation contour etc are virtually indistinguishable.
As for the mapping, assuming their pre-programmed chips to be the same as the mapcreate 7, I found that not a whole lot of lakes have detail as far as depth contour etc. The major ones sure, but smaller lakes not so much.
--The big kicker is that the color is viewable off axis much better, important in a boat, unless you plan on always being smack dab in front of t he screen. Much brighter too.


----------



## Hunt4Ever

Color color color color color color color!!!!!!


----------



## williewater99

I use the color H2Oc with Navionics chip and for detail, such as, contour lines landmarks, icons, and navigational aids, you can't beat color. You'll be pleased with the accuracy. I've been going to the exact ice fishing spot on Lake St. Clair (within a few feet), time after time this winter.


----------



## RJF

At Jays. I didn't buy the map chip, as I wanted to do some shopping into which one to get. They had 2006 edition of the Navionics Premium Hot Maps for $50. 2007 model of the same chip for $99, and told me about the 2008 model for $149. Cabelas have several editions. What about the LakeMaster ProMaps Cabelas sell for $99? Anybody have one? Looks like it's only for one State, but if it has better deatails, it might be the best.


----------



## qin45

fish24/7 said:


> I just got the H2O C and love it, had an old GPS 315 in b/w the mapping GPS units are the way to go. Take a look at each unit to see what your preference is, you may not need the color for your intrests or maybe you will like it better. I also have the Lakemaster Pro card and I am glad I got that too. Go to the various map card websites and you can see if the lakes you fish are on the cards and go with the one that has the ones you are looking for.


I also want to get the iFINDER H2OC GPS, It seems hard to get some info about it in the market, only found one deal about it for $279
http://www.dealstudio.com/searchdeals.php?deal_id=89293&ru=290
How do you think of it?


----------



## roger23

qin45 said:


> I also want to get the iFINDER H2OC GPS, It seems hard to get some info about it in the market, only found one deal about it for $279
> http://www.dealstudio.com/searchdeals.php?deal_id=89293&ru=290
> 
> 
> How do you think of it?


 
I think I saw them at Cabala's for $269


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

qin45 said:


> I also want to get the iFINDER H2OC GPS, It seems hard to get some info about it in the market, only found one deal about it for $279
> http://www.dealstudio.com/searchdeals.php?deal_id=89293&ru=290
> How do you think of it?


Got one 2 months ago for $219


----------



## RJF

$269 at Jays. Sunday afternoon. Mike, were did you find $219?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

RJF said:


> $269 at Jays. Sunday afternoon. Mike, were did you find $219?


sfw got me a website. I'll see if I can find it.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=215268


----------



## slim Jim

Franks has them for $229.


----------



## skeeter341

I have a B/W H2O like new for $105 shipped to lower 48 if anyone is interested ???


----------



## skeeter341

$100 shipped H2O B/W


----------

